# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Выключение компов по сети!!!

## Maks.spb

Помогите плиз!!!  есть желание выключать компы в сети все разом с помощью батника, выглядит он вот так
shutdown -s -m имя компа -t 60 -c "Пора домой !" -f
shutdown -s -m имя компа -t 60 -c "Пора домой !" -f
но есть одна проблемка, если первый комп выключен, то батник ждёт появления ошибки и только потом переходит на вторую строчку.
Как сделать так что бы он раздал все задания разом и вырубился и не проверял выполнилось оно или нет?

----------


## Maks.spb

предлагаю тему закрыть за не имением ответов :)

----------


## Agrin

клонировать батники : ) - каждому компу свой батник, демократично!

----------


## Mefistotel

Скажите а можно ли сделать так, чтоб сообщение не выдавало какой комп выключает?;)

----------


## baambey

Батник работает только в АД?

----------


## BlackLotos

Советую здесь посмотреть http://www.LanTricks.com софтину LanShutDown.
Тут же много бесплатного софта, который облегчает жизнь.:)

----------


## Wild_Bober

если AD, то почему бы не сделать задание для всех машин выполнение в заданное время скрипта типа "shutdown -s -f"

----------


## grabse

http://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/s.../bb896649.aspx
Вот ссылка на майкрософтовские тулзы. Это комплект из прог по управлению компами, в том числе и удаленно. Сам пользуюсь на работе. Тебе нужен psshutdown.exe. С какими параметрами запускать разберешся сам, там просто и  учебничек есть.

P.S. Классно то, что в отдельном файле можно сделать список управляемых машин.

----------


## chaldon

Можешь запустить at shutdown для запуска отсроченного режима, или запуска выключения на том компьютере, если есть права

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 31 секунду_
Или запускай через start shutdown для каждого компа.
Можно построить цикл также.

_Добавлено через 58 секунд_
Или запускай через start shutdown для каждого компа.
Можно построить цикл также.

_Добавлено через 20 секунд_
Или запускай через start shutdown для каждого компа.
Можно построить цикл также.

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_
Или запускай через start shutdown для каждого компа.
Можно построить цикл также.;)

_Добавлено через 22 секунды_
Или запускай через start shutdown для каждого компа.
Можно построить цикл также.

----------

